# people leaving aquariums at my doorstep!?!



## russell (Dec 7, 2004)

i came home yesterday to the second aquarium that i have found left at my doorstep. the first one was a 75 gallon with an oriental painted stand, this last one is a 55 gallon tank only. i figured out the first one, someone had a sign on it that said free to anyone, and one of my buddies grabbed it for me. i asked around, and can't find who gave me this last one. it's helarious. i wish people would have done this before i had 8 aquariums.


----------



## SimplyOrange (Oct 5, 2007)

lol. merry xmas. that's pretty nice of them to deliver a free tank.


----------



## kwc1974 (Jan 4, 2006)

wish someone would leave an ADA 120 with stand (gunmetal gray) at my front door


damn...not there. I'd be happy with just some lily pipes


Still not there. Oh well
Congrads on the free tanks, though it sounds like you did not need them. I think my wife would kill me if that happened to me


----------



## mikenas102 (Feb 8, 2006)

If it's going to be in your way you can leave the 75 gal and the stand on my doorstep.


----------



## Jessie (Apr 23, 2007)

If another shows up, please leave a sign on your door that says "Take to Jessie, Denver, Colorado" I'll gladly take care of this issue for you


----------



## russell (Dec 7, 2004)

lol!

ya, you can't be picky when it's free stuff. they are both in my garage still. i have no idea what im gonna do with them.


----------



## gotcheaprice (Sep 4, 2007)

Send it to me!
I'll take the 75 gallon please


----------



## Revernance (Aug 20, 2007)

lol that's the most random thing ever. why, where huh i'm really confused. but funny story.


----------



## Will Hayward (Sep 2, 2007)

** Goes to check front steps **




Darn.


----------

